# Android File Transfer and AOKP with internal SD card



## Ritchell (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm on a Mac and I'm trying to use Android File Transfer to see the files on my internal SD on AOKP b4. I don't have an external SD.

I've tried turning USB debugging on/off in combination with MTP or PTP mode. Nothing is registering with Android File Transfer. Does anyone have advice about how I can easily browse the files on my internal SD and move them with my Mac? I'm not ready to buy an external SD; I have enough space internally.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had issues with that in the past. I ended up just using Wifi File Explorer PRO, which I had bought when I had the OG Droid for shits and grins. It works great and transfers pretty quickly. I did my entire music library and more than a handful of movies with it.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Ritchell said:


> I'm on a Mac and I'm trying to use Android File Transfer to see the files on my internal SD on AOKP b4. I don't have an external SD.
> 
> I've tried turning USB debugging on/off in combination with MTP or PTP mode. Nothing is registering with Android File Transfer. Does anyone have advice about how I can easily browse the files on my internal SD and move them with my Mac? I'm not ready to buy an external SD; I have enough space internally.


AFT doesn't work with our phones on AOSP-based ROMS (CM10, AOKP).


----------

